# New grade A CRS



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay first off, there won't be pictures for a week or two because I want to see if they'll be okay before I take the pictures. I recently ordered 6 grade A CRS from a seller for a really cheap price (under $37 shipped) which I was really satisified. I got one DOA and the packing was less than acceptable but 5 of them survived so that's alright I guess. When I got the bag out it smell strongly of dead shrimps (the bag itself, I haven't even opened the bag yet). I acclimated them and they're now in the tank, roaming about. So look forward for the updates on these CRS


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool, that is a very good price! Looking forward to seeing some pics, hopefully soon the price will start to come down a little that they are spreading throught the hobby


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That's a good price.

Hopefully the other shrimp survive. Good luck to you.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hopefully they will survive. How much days were they in transit?

Also, do not be surprised that you got B quality shrimp, has happened to me. Anything less than around $10.00 for borderline A is in most cases a lower grade shrimp. Grading varies by country.

Good sources for grading are:

http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php...warticle&id=21 (prices out of date, but grading is not)
Tonina Forest

-Pedro


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Best wishes with the shrimp and will be waiting for the pictures when they are ready


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah some of them are coloring up really nice while others are still adjusting. Some of them have intense bright white and red bands while others looks like they were bumble-bee (their 'red' bands aren't fully red yet). They're doing pretty well right now.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, those prices, even if out of date, are shocking! $15,000 for a single shrimp! Can you imagine the tank system you could get for that much vs. one tiny little shimp that only lives a few years?!?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Cassie said:


> wow, those prices, even if out of date, are shocking! $15,000 for a single shrimp! Can you imagine the tank system you could get for that much vs. one tiny little shimp that only lives a few years?!?


There are many CRS that go for thousand of dollars. This is pretty big thing in Japan and other Asian countries.

-Pedro


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

milalic said:


> Hopefully they will survive. How much days were they in transit?
> 
> Also, do not be surprised that you got B quality shrimp, has happened to me. Anything less than around $10.00 for borderline A is in most cases a lower grade shrimp. Grading varies by country.
> 
> ...


That's true....at that price I will not surprised if I got any B grade....
Beside the price, I think this is one more thing I think everyone should be awared. The CRS are look much better when they are young...that means even a C grade CRS could look like S grade when they are small......








Look at the picture...what grade you think that is......  
That's one month old CRS around 1.0cm ......look like not very low grade...but when it grow to adult size.....[smilie=u: I could tell you that's a C grade one.....don't be surprised....that's true..


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

kangshiang said:


> That's true....at that price I will not surprised if I got any B grade....
> Beside the price, I think this is one more thing I think everyone should be awared. The CRS are look much better when they are young...that means even a C grade CRS could look like S grade when they are small......
> 
> 
> ...


----------

